# sandusky crappie



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

has anybody been catching any crappie in the marinas in sandusky yet
thanks


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess why there hasn't been many posts on the Sandusky Crappie Bite is they haven't hit as hard as years past. But this year as far as I'm concern due to Mother Nature has been off.
I've been taking a few , but nothing worth writing home about. So far up till about 9 p.m I'm throwing jigs (1/32 oz) and slow, slow retrieve to get a few.
After 9, I switch to long poling around the Marinas and so far it's a hit and miss option.
The water temps are in the good range , but the bite has been slow.

If it picks up I'll give a post.

JimG


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks jimg


----------

